# Eriksen #241 (pic heavy)



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Kent Eriksen whipped this up for me over the last month or so, (guy who founded Moots, sold it, and started from his roots in the original shop he started in back in the 80's. One of the pioneers of titanium frames).

Caa Caaaaaaaaaw Caa Caaaaaaaaaw Head badge with a viking like image that once was displayed on the sails of viking ships. (Kent is has some sort of history to the day of Leif Erickson............Which was his father's name as well.)









#241 of the bikes Kent's built since leaving Moots.









Free etching of the roman numeral 3 representing that I am a "3rd" hence my name. (trey means "3").









Slider dropouts. Don't they look cool!









Here's a shot of the down tube. This is the first 2" titanium tube on a mountain bike (Lightspeed did have the Owl Hollow that had a sheet that was rolled and seam welded that was close) OINK OINK!!!









Here's a shot to put it in perspective.









Side shot









Time to get to work!!!









BUILT!!!

I had to bogart the wheels and cranks/BB from the Truth because I'm waiting on the I9's and FSA cranks.










Ahhhhhhh the pretty welds









Breezer style sliders









More slider detail. I ordered some beefier bolts for the slider as I heard they were easier to tighten thus preventing any slipping.









More pretty welds........... just can't get enough.









Notice the additional braze on on the right seat stay? Thats for running a continous cable housing to a rear der for a 1X9 (maybe 2X9). Continous housing won't get muck in it and is easier to take on and off.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Waaaaaaaaaay freakin' nice, dude.

Is that a motard in the background? You into that? I've got an XR400, but it's got knobs.

Back to your Eriksen, WHOA! Those welds look too perfect to be human-made. Unbelievable.

Gimme that!

--Sparty


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, thats a supermoto. 2006 Husky 510 now for sale due to baby #2 on the way. It's my second. My first was a 2002 XR400 (426.......pic below), modded, street legal, and had every bit of engine work possible done on it. Best thing I ever did to a motorcycle.

Stay away from my Eriksen.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful frame. We need a ride report.

Is that pink stuff on your garage door insulation? Does it help? My garage gets pretty damn cold during the winter and precludes me from working at times...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Husky has to go, but new Erickson stays! Tough choice...

Bike is gorgeous! Kent is an artist.

Ever take the Husky/XR off road? or you just a SM guy?


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow,Wow,Wow! I like the bike, the garage setup, the welds on the bike, I like everything in those pictures. Nice going.:cornut:


----------



## HardTail29er (Jul 15, 2006)

*I'm in the que....*

so I searched "Eriksen" and got you thread....VERY NICE!

is that the 50mm down tube?

I hope to have mine sooner than later - a geared 29er.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

HardTail29er said:


> so I searched "Eriksen" and got you thread....VERY NICE!
> 
> is that the 50mm down tube?
> 
> I hope to have mine sooner than later - a geared 29er.


Oh yes it is. You won't regret it. If you're having Kent use the 50mm DT, it's stiff as hell, and people will gawk at your bike non stop. I giggle when I ride because I can see both sides of the DT sticking out past the TT when i look down.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

You need some nice looking bolts for the sliders, it looks like you found some rando-bolts from the garage. Totally out of place on an otherwise perfect bike, :thumbsup:


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

G-reg said:


> You need some nice looking bolts for the sliders, it looks like you found some rando-bolts from the garage. Totally out of place on an otherwise perfect bike, :thumbsup:


Funny you say that. I thought the same thing. I took them and layed them against my polishing wheel, and it made an improvement. Paragon sells some Ti bolts that are supposed to be better, but without seeing them, I'm not going to blindly spend $20 for bolts. I'm into function over fashion, and the stock bolts will slip unless you tighten them so much that the shallow heads start to waddle out. My bike is all about function, but just happens to be a little fashion queen as well. Though a few people may see the bolts as I pass them on a climb, I'm not worried about how the bolts look.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

everything in the garage iw sweet....EXCEPT that flag. Hideous.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

manida said:


> everything in the garage iw sweet....EXCEPT that flag. Hideous.


Woah Pilgrim, them words ull git yer boots knocked off like Britney Spears on prom night. Ya better take'em back. *spit*


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Go Sooners


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

manida said:


> Go Sooners


Figures 

I met Trey at the trailhead and for beer/wings afterwards this past Tuesday. Pictures don't do this bike justice. It is just beautiful. Can't wait to see it with the new wheels when they get here.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> Funny you say that. I thought the same thing. I took them and layed them against my polishing wheel, and it made an improvement. Paragon sells some Ti bolts that are supposed to be better, but without seeing them, I'm not going to blindly spend $20 for bolts. I'm into function over fashion, and the stock bolts will slip unless you tighten them so much that the shallow heads start to waddle out. My bike is all about function, but just happens to be a little fashion queen as well. Though a few people may see the bolts as I pass them on a climb, I'm not worried about how the bolts look.


I agree 100%, I just don't have a bike that nice


----------



## MillhouseSkis (Apr 23, 2007)

how much for the garage with everything in it?


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

MillhouseSkis said:


> how much for the garage with everything in it?


The garage will be up for sale at the end of the month. $235,000 and comes with a free house. Seriously. We're looking at moving more in town (Atlanta).


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

The first two inch downtube?

How is that measured? The downtube on my DeSalvo has a circumference of 5.5" and looks pretty close in size...


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Measured the middle of the DT with calipers where is is perfectally round. It flares to about 2 3/8 at the BB (the BB shell extends 1/8 inch past the welds on either side of where the DT is welded). SWEET DeSalvo by the way. Always liked there "outside the box" style.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

I've got a Husaberg 650 supermoto gathering dust in my garage. I quit racing it when I had my first kid, thinking I would ride it on the street. Bikes like these are just plain made to break the law, and I get super frustrated trying to hold back.

You do a wheelie down the street, a rolling brakie, or a stair drop on your bicycle and no one bats an eye. Do it on a motorcycle and your explaining it to a judge.

Sweet bike! (both of them)


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn!....the bike is beautiful enough, but those pics of that workbench, with all dem tools, is givin' me a woody. Sigh...I've got...garage envy. The coffee table in the living room of my 800sq ft condo is my 'garage'.


----------



## HardTail29er (Jul 15, 2006)

*still drooolin'!*

MAN that thing is sweet.

Hopefully Kent has me near the front of the que. My co-worker has my Strong so I'm MTB-less andit is 80F outside! [SoCal]

I opted for the huge DT as well - but mine may not be as prominent since my frame is near the size of PADRE's and as such it has less of a contrast as yours. LOVE the shape of that thang!

I wonder why Kent has the air [ports] hole in the stay braces (am I correct in this - thats what those plastic plugs are in - right?)...My STRONGs did not need them.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

I noticed that. Carl probably drilled a hole in the chainstay where the stay brace goes and the vent at the end of the stays did the job. Just a guess. 

Every time I ride, I appreciate more and more the stiffness of that DT. We rode a good solid 3 hours yesterday of nothing but switch back climbing and rocky descending, and the SS took every slow hard mash I gave it without a wince, and didn't bite too hard coming down (full rigid 26'er). Now if only my body could take the same abuse. 
:smallviolin:


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

KeylessChuck said:


> I've got a Husaberg 650 supermoto gathering dust in my garage. I quit racing it when I had my first kid, thinking I would ride it on the street. Bikes like these are just plain made to break the law, and I get super frustrated trying to hold back.
> 
> You do a wheelie down the street, a rolling brakie, or a stair drop on your bicycle and no one bats an eye. Do it on a motorcycle and your explaining it to a judge.
> 
> Sweet bike! (both of them)


That's the truth.....when I was dating my now wife.....we use to go ride the twisties. She was the best passager......she would reach around put her hands on the tank during hand cornering as not to over stress my wrists and never use to fight me on the turns. Now five years later.....motorcycles are dangerous. I don't get it.

Getting back to the Eriksen......That's all I've been thinking about is getting a 2" DT coupled with Ventana rear suspension. Maybe later this year  Nice frame for sure a work of art.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Trey, the second photo is brilliant. Excellent backlighting.


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

Trey, how's the knee?

D.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

D-Rock said:


> Trey, how's the knee?
> 
> D.


I rubbed a little Georgia red dirt on it and it was heEEELed.

I can walk up and almost down stairs normal, but I took a short spin today at lunch on the road bike and it feels a lot better since. I'm even going to do some "testing" at blankets tomorrow around 11am. Come on out.

FYI
First spill on the new ride when my foot came up clipped while mashing up a little rocky switchback. I saw the bike headed towards a baby head, so I threw my knee in front of it. Knee smacked rock just under the knee cap, frame smacked knee right above knee cap. Whined like a little b!tch. :sad:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 12, 2004)

Padre said:


> The first two inch downtube?
> 
> How is that measured? The downtube on my DeSalvo has a circumference of 5.5" and looks pretty close in size...


Yeah, it doesn't detract anything from your ride, in my opinion, but it's certainly not the first 2" downtube. Dean has offered a 2" downtube for years (I know because I've aligned a number of them, and they're not easy-going - mate one with 1" stays and you've got an Abram's, not a bike), but usually doesn't use one because it doesn't offer much over a 1 3/4" or 1 1/2", aside from aesthetics. Plus a 2" tube can't be made any thinner than the slightly smaller pipes, so you just end up with a bunch more weight for not much gain in stiffness.

I'm just worried about the record. Again, it obviously doesn't detract from your frame. That's a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> Yeah, it doesn't detract anything from your ride, in my opinion, but it's certainly not the first 2" downtube. Dean has offered a 2" downtube for years (I know because I've aligned a number of them, and they're not easy-going - mate one with 1" stays and you've got an Abram's, not a bike), but usually doesn't use one because it doesn't offer much over a 1 3/4" or 1 1/2", aside from aesthetics. Plus a 2" tube can't be made any thinner than the slightly smaller pipes, so you just end up with a bunch more weight for not much gain in stiffness.
> 
> I'm just worried about the record. Again, it obviously doesn't detract from your frame. That's a pretty sweet ride.


I guess I am passing on bad info. I do know some (not sure about Dean), builders like Litespeed on the Owl Hollow, the 2 inch downtube was a rolled sheet that was seam welded. Not drawn. (I know I know, nit picky technical details............just for the record  )

And I'm 6'1" 220 lbs, and ride a singlespeed on nothing but hilly technical terrain. I didn't want aluminum being I wanted something that I could still hammer on 5 years from now without having to worry about something cracking from fatigue. I'm not worried as much about frame weight as long as its decent, but will take every bit of stiffness someone can offer me, (thats what she said). The bike does it's job.


----------



## nkrax (Nov 24, 2004)

Trey,

you mentioned something about new I9's...do you have any updated shots of your beauty? This may be the finest 29er SS Ti I have seen. Thanks.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

nkrax said:


> Trey,
> 
> you mentioned something about new I9's...do you have any updated shots of your beauty? This may be the finest 29er SS Ti I have seen. Thanks.


AAAARRRRRRRGGGGHHHH!!! :arf:

29ER?!? That is the finest *26er* SS Ti you have seen my friend. And yes, the I9's are mounted and rockin. It's parked in my office at the moment, and we're doing ride, wings, and beer after work, but I'll try and post a pic within the next couple of days.

29er........... HA! :ciappa:


----------



## nkrax (Nov 24, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> That is the finest *26er* SS Ti you have seen my friend.


My B Trey. I have had nothing but 29er on the brain for the last week and didn't think as I was typing. However, it doesn't matter...29 or 26...it still holds.


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

Kent makes absolutely beautiful bikes. If money were object and was building an all around bike for town and some trails it'd be an Eriksen frame w/ a Rholoff hub. Nice bike man!


----------



## marinrider (Mar 16, 2004)

*About those bolts....*

Sweet ride bro.

Where'd you get those bolts anyway? My stock Paragon's are starting to get rounded out... Form follows function....


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Padre said:


> The first two inch downtube?
> 
> How is that measured? The downtube on my DeSalvo has a circumference of 5.5" and looks pretty close in size...


5.5" Circumference / Pi = 1.75" diameter.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

marinrider said:


> Sweet ride bro.
> 
> Where'd you get those bolts anyway? My stock Paragon's are starting to get rounded out... Form follows function....


You need 8x1.25 - 16mm length

Be careful, they're 39 cents each! 

http://www.mmsacc-stainless.com/metric/html/metric_allen.html


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

juan_speeder said:


> 5.5" Circumference / Pi = 1.75" diameter.


Haha...Thank you, Sensei!

Math not my strongsuit.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

nkrax said:


> Trey,
> 
> you mentioned something about new I9's...do you have any updated shots of your beauty? This may be the finest 29er SS Ti I have seen. Thanks.


Whew! I finally got around to taking some pics of the "final" build, (wheels, cranks, etc). I added a 09 RLC 90 (soon to be given a frankenstein treatment and pushed), as I ride some pretty rocky trails and figured i was spending too much energy taking a beating.


----------

